# Bad Kreuznach am 01.07.



## X-Präsi (19. Juni 2001)

maike hat ganz ungeduldig vorgeschlagen, noch vor der "großen" ibc-kreuznach-tour (siehe "sonstiges") am 11.08. dort noch mal zu fahren.

des lernens überdrüssig und mit reichlich unbefriedigtem bewegungsdrang ausgestattet, schlage ich vor, dass wir
*sonntag 01.07. um 11 uhr auf dem kuhberg* 
in kreuznach starten (wie immer parkplatz am trimmdichpfad) und die supertrails mal wieder unter die stollen nehmen.
die meenzer / wiesbadener  können sich dann auch mal wieder (wenn sie möchten) um 10 bei mir in gonsenum wegen fahrgemeinschaften treffen.

ich würde die *silbersee-tour* (50 km / 1400 hm mit allen highlights der region) führen (siehe tourentipps auf www.mtb-club-beinhart.de ).
vielleicht mag* tom p. wieder eine seiner  vorzüglichen genießerrunden* anbieten ??? 

hinterher könnten wir dann im biergarten beim forsthaus spreitel noch  

was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## galli (19. Juni 2001)

Tja, da bin ich leider in Freiburg  

Aber ihr könnt ja eine Gedenkminute am Ho-chi-minh-Pfad für mich einlegen 

seeya 
galli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Touro (19. Juni 2001)

Hi Präsi,
da ich gerne in Kreuznach fahre, bin ich natürlich dabei.

Robert


----------



## Maike (19. Juni 2001)

Hi, Thomas !

Hab da ja jetzt schon ein ganz schlechtes Gewissen, dass 
ich DICH immer überlese  aber nett von Dir das du jetzt eine "fette"
Schriftart gewählt hast ...dann kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen *g*
Der 01.07.01 sieht auch bei uns gut aus. 
Wenn Tom dann auch noch eine gemütliche Genießerrunde führt
ist doch fast alles perfekt  

...und nach der Tour kannst ja dann mal endlich deinen Gutschein 
für nen richtiges  einlösen.


Bis dann Ciao 


Maike


----------



## Fubbes (19. Juni 2001)

Da ich die Loreley Tour von El Touro sehr gelungen fand, will ich mich gerne wieder anschließen ... wenn ihr mich mitnehmt        
      
Mal sehen, obs klappt, ich fahr nämlich einen Tag später in Urlaub       
     
Daniel


----------



## ChrisK (20. Juni 2001)

An den Präsi:

Biete mich an am 01.07 eine Runde für den entspannten Freerider anzubuieten, also:

- nicht so schnell und anstrengend berghoch
- dafür anspruchsvoll bergab

Man würde dann aber auch auf 50 km und 1200 - 1400 hm kommen.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Juni 2001)

> _ChrisK schrieb:_
> *An den Präsi:
> 
> Biete mich an am 01.07 eine Runde für den entspannten Freerider anzubuieten, also:
> ...



hi chris !

supigut - das ist genau das, was ich in derzeitiger ermangelung von heizerwaden auch machen wollte. können wir vielleicht gemeinsam machen ? können uns die tage ja mal absprechen wegen der route, wennst mogst ?!  
bin am woe mal wieder zu hause. können dann ja mal telefonieren. hab übrigens auch ne neue handy-nr. 0178 78 555 62

 dann müßte sich nur noch der tom melden wegen der lockerflockigen tour...


----------



## TobiF (22. Juni 2001)

Hi Leute

Da ich grundsätzlich immer für langsam bergauf zu haben bin und abwärst am liebsten scheibe würde ich auch gerne mitkommen. 
Vielleich krieg ich den Bus...

CU Tobias


----------



## Fubbes (25. Juni 2001)

Ich kenne mich zwar ganz gut in KH aus, trotzdem hab ich keinen Plan, wo denn der Kuhberg und diser Parkplatz sind  
Wer hat eine kurze Wegbeschreibung?

Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (25. Juni 2001)

> _Fubbes schrieb:_
> *Ich kenne mich zwar ganz gut in KH aus, trotzdem hab ich keinen Plan, wo denn der Kuhberg und diser Parkplatz sind
> Wer hat eine kurze Wegbeschreibung?
> 
> Daniel *



hi fubbes !

schau mal www.mtb-club-beinhart.de in die tourentipps zur "schatz im silbersee-tour". da kannst du den anfahrtsweg ausdrucken und erfährst auch schon einiges zu der längeren der beiden  touren.


----------



##  (27. Juni 2001)

Komme aus Mainz und verfolge schon seit einiger Zeit Eure Unterhaltungen.  Ihr scheint ganz symphatische Leute zu sein 

Könnte ich mich am Sonntag (11:00 Uhr am Kuhberg) anschließen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (27. Juni 2001)

> _Gast schrieb:_
> *Komme aus Mainz und verfolge schon seit einiger Zeit Eure Unterhaltungen.  Ihr scheint ganz symphatische Leute zu sein *


hi gast ! täusche dich da mal nicht 



> _Gast schrieb:_
> *Könnte ich mich am Sonntag (11:00 Uhr am Kuhberg) anschließen? *


klar kannst du mitmachen - aber erstens auf eigene gefahr und zweitens, wenn du nicht darauf bestehst, immer *gast* genannt zu werden 
falls du ab mainz mit zum start kommen möchtest, komme einfach zum treff in gonsenheim bei mir um 10 uhr (am müllerwäldchen 21).


----------



## Gerald (28. Juni 2001)

Guten Morgen H. Präsi

Wann ist das Ende der Genießertour (Ü 40 Runde)?

Könnte ich während der Zeit meine Family in BK lassen? Gibt es dort was interessantes zu sehen (Eisdielen, Steichelzoo, ...). Ich war noch nie in BK, ist das vergleichbar mit L.A., N.Y., oder Alsbach?

Ich würde dann vielleicht einen Antrag zu Hause stellen, ein Sonntagsausflug nach BK machen zu dürfen.  



Gerald            ...............EX Odenwälder Tourenguide, damit reich geworden)


----------



## Thomas (28. Juni 2001)

Hi, ich kann so wie es aussieht am So leider nicht mitfahren - kann Dir aber als Kreuznacher ein paar Tipps geben:
- Als Treffpunkt für danach würde ich für *alle zum Après Bike das Forsthaus Spreitel vorschlagen* - liegt ca 1,5 km vom Startpunkt der Touren entfern im wald mit großem Biergarten - sehr schön!! (vielleicht komme ich wenigstens dort vorbei)

Anfahrt: Vom Parkplatz, an dem die Tour startet rechts die straße aus Kreuznach raus und immer geradeaus - das Forsthaus liegt links direkt an der Straße, ist nicht zu verfehlen...

*Rahmenprogramm für Gerald*
- Ich weiss nicht wie alt Deine Kids sind - (Streichelzoo gibts direkt am Forsthaus), in BK kann man an der Nahe Enten füttern, Tretboot fahren, Minigolf, Schwimmbad, Inline fahren ist auch ok, da viele glatte Wege, auch Eisdielen sind vorhanden..
- Es gibt eine Altstadt, diverse Burgen in der näheren Umgebung, ein Besucherbergwerk, Salinen... da sollten sich ein paar Stündchen rumkriegen lassen

Reicht das??


----------



## alex (28. Juni 2001)

Ich wollte mal sehr unverbindlich zusagen, da ich am 
Sonntag morgen spontan entscheiden werde, ob ich
mitfahre. 
Mein Dad und meine Mom kommen mich bis Sonntag
Vormittag besuchen und ich weiss noch nicht, wann die wieder 
aufbrechen. 
Wenn die Zeit dann noch langt, mache ich mich auf
den Weg und bin um 11 am Trimmdichpfad.

tschuessi

alex


----------



## Gerald (28. Juni 2001)

> _Thomas schrieb:_
> 
> 
> *- Ich weiss nicht wie alt Deine Kids sind - (Streichelzoo gibts direkt am Forsthaus), in BK kann man an der Nahe Enten füttern, Tretboot fahren, Minigolf, Schwimmbad, Inline fahren ist auch ok, da viele glatte Wege, auch Eisdielen sind vorhanden..*
> ...


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Juni 2001)

> _Gerald schrieb:_
> 
> *-
> Wie lange dauert die Tour ungefähr???
> Gerald *




hi gerald !

die genießertour wird ca. 35-40 km lang sein. beim letzten mal war die nach 3 stunden gepackt. gab allerdings ausnahmsweise keine panne. also rechne lieber mit den üblichen 3 platten und 2 kettenrissen (hoch lebe neunfach  ) und gehe von 3,5 stunden aus. wenn deine frau mag, kann sie ja erstmal mit kinderwagen unten durch kreuznach den kurpark unsicher machen / flanieren und dann zum ende der tour raufkommen zum forsthaus spreitel wo wir hinterher traditionell einen  werden. (wie tom schon gesagt hat, gibts dort auch streichelzoo und kinderspielplatz / sandkasten etc.)  

das hieße exakt: tourabfahrt (ist ja nie ganz pünktlich) um 11.15 uhr + 3,5 stunden = 14.45 - 15 uhr treff am spreitel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marion (28. Juni 2001)

Tja, C.Atemlos und ich werden wohl am Sonntag nicht dabei sein. 

Die gute ist noch ziemlich gekränkt, weil es doch tasächlich Beinhart-Leute geben soll, die an ihrer Identität zweifeln.  

So werden wir halt mal mit der Konkurrenz die Gegend unsicher machen. Denn wie war das? Auch andere Mütter haben schöne Söhne  - Quatsch!!! - Auch andere Männer haben schöne Bikes  .

Wie auch immer. Habt viel Spaß ohne uns!!

Frohes Quälen

Marion

(C. Atemlos konnte ich leider keinen Gruß entlocken  )


----------



## HisMastersVoice (28. Juni 2001)

Oh Marion 

hier muß eingeschritten werden. Über das Aussehen der Beinharten läßt sich ja noch streiten  Aber doch nicht über unsere Bikes. 

Tja und mit der Konkurrenz (HaHa) durch die Gegend zu fahren statt in Bk die Singletrails(möglicherweise sind sie zu schwierig?) zu genießen... Also der Schuß ging nach hinten los. 

@C. Atemlos spätestens jetzt zweifelt keiner mehr an Ihrer Identität.mad:


----------



## Sigi Sauerstoff (28. Juni 2001)

> _Marion schrieb:_
> *Tja, C.Atemlos und ich werden wohl am Sonntag nicht dabei sein.
> 
> Schade Schade ... wollte eigentlich am Sonntag nach X-nach kommen, aber wenn ihr nicht kommt, bleib ich zuhaus, werd ich halt ein anderes mal Russen jagen.
> ...


----------



## Maike (29. Juni 2001)

Hallihallo....

ich hoffe ich bin bis Sonntag
wieder gesund...bin zwar Fieberfrei 
aber noch ziemlich schlapp 

Gruß aus MZ 

[email protected]


----------



## Rockside (29. Juni 2001)

Hi zusammen,

ich denke, daß ich bis zum Sonntag erkältungsmäßig wieder soweit fit bin und bei der Tour dabei sein werde.

Wer ist eigentlich HisMasterVoice? Gebe Dich mal zu erkennen, Du Schlaumeier !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Rolf


----------



##  (29. Juni 2001)

Hi Andi,

hatte gedacht dich mal wieder zu sehen. Jetzt muß ich mit entsetzen feststellen das du nicht mitfahren willst. Selbst ich werde kommen, also schnapp dir die Rita eure Bikes und macht das ihr kommt. Das war keine Bitte. Ich rechne fest mit euch, Gruß Stefan


----------



## Sigi Sauerstoff (30. Juni 2001)

> _Gast schrieb:_
> *Hi Andi,
> 
> Selbst ich werde kommen, also schnapp dir die Rita eure Bikes und macht das ihr kommt. Das war keine Bitte. Ich rechne fest mit euch, Gruß Stefan *



Also guut..., überredet - werde kommen, habe nämlich gehört, dass der Russe schwächelt.
PS. Nehme trotzdem mal die Ohrenstöpsel mit !

Gruss
S i g i


----------



## X-Präsi (30. Juni 2001)

> _Sigi Sauerstoff schrieb:_
> *
> 
> PS. Nehme trotzdem mal die Ohrenstöpsel mit !
> ...



bevor`s blut wieder aus den ohren tropft


----------



## Sigi Sauerstoff (30. Juni 2001)

> _Präsi schrieb:_
> *
> 
> bevor`s blut wieder aus den ohren tropft
> ...


----------



## X-Präsi (30. Juni 2001)

so meine lieben, jetzt wiederhole ich nochmal alles zum mitschreiben:

b-k-tour morgen 1.7., start 11 uhr auf dem kuhberg (Anfahrt dorthin siehe auf www.mtb-club-beinhart.de rubrik "tourentipps")
(ab mainz treff um 10 bei mir "am müllerwäldchen 21" in gonsenheim, wer  fahrgemeinschaft bilden will)

2 verschiedene routen:

*silberseetour* (tourbeschreibung siehe auf www.mtb-club-beinhart.de rubrik "tourentipps")
länge über 50 km / über 1300 hm. aber kein race-tempo !!! dauer (ohne pleiten, pech und pannen) ca. 5 std. alles inkl.
kondition schwer / technisch schwer
guides thomas (meinereiner) und christian k

*genießerrunde*
länge 35-40 km / ca. 800 hm in moderatem tempo. guide robert s.
dauer (ohne pleiten, pech und pannen) ca. 3 std. alles inkl.
kondition mittel / technisch mittel

*bei schlechtem wetter * (muß aber ordentlich regnen) wird die tour hier im forum abgesagt. also *vor abfahrt nochmal reinschauen !!*

freu mich auf morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiF (30. Juni 2001)

Sagt mal, hat der Russe nicht einen neuen Namem?
Ich kenn ihn nur als Furunkel, die stöpsel sind aber auf jeden fall dabei!!

Tobi


----------



## blueflame (30. Juni 2001)

Hallo Präsi und alle anderen Beinharten!

 Es regnet gerade aber der Wetterbericht sagt für Sonntag 
 Sonnenschein voraus. Dann wird es mit Sicherheit eine schöne 
 Tour gelle ?

 Bis morgen(Früh)

 Olaf


----------



## TobiF (1. Juli 2001)

Die tour war super und auch der Pannenteufel hat uns fast verschont, bis auf mich (2platte).
Die stöpsel hab ich leider umsonst mitgenommen aber ein anderer hatte welche an da er wohl nich die abwesenheit des russen bemerkt hat. 
Komischerweise konnte er uns immer über den aktuellen Stand in der F1 informieren.

Vielen dank an unseren Guide  

Tobi


----------



## Sigi Sauerstoff (1. Juli 2001)

Die Tour war wirklich super, und über den Wäldern um Xnach lag so eine eigenartige Stille.
Es war so eine Art von Stille, wie sie sicherlich auch C. Atemlos gefallen hätte. Woran das wohl lag? Schade, dass ihr nicht dabei ward.
Fazit:   Stöpsel umsonst mitgenommen, kein Russe gesichtet

Tobi, wünsche dir noch einen schönen Urlaub.

Gruss S i g i


----------



## DerWolf (1. Juli 2001)

eh ,leude son mist hab mir extra nich die m-bike und bike organisiert,weil der russe weis ja eh alles und wo war er nicht da die pfeife muss ich jetzt dumm sterbe? ok leise wars schon aber ach eh bissje langweilch, weil no russe no cry oder no russe no geschnarsch oder ach ein marathon und russe am arsch. mütter passt auf eure mädels auf
aber die tour war super geil.

derwolf


----------



## Marion (2. Juli 2001)

Nun, also......

...das Canni schmollt, weil es dort das einzige dieser edlen Rasse war und mit diesen Rotwild-, Trek-, .....-Straßenköder-Bikes nichts zu tun haben wollte.... 

.....meine Beine schmollen, weil (da keine Cannodales dabei waren) es keine Pannen gab und die somit die ganze Zeit strampeln mußten..... 

.....C. Atemlos schmollt (immer noch oder schon wieder), weil sie diese  einmalige Stille in KH verpaßt hat.... .    

.....und ich????....ich fands toll   . Und da die eben genannten nichts zu sagen haben werden wir Euch in zwei Wochen leider nochmal im Stich lassen müssen. (Denn wie war das? Erst  beim dritten Mal gibt es den Clubverweis, oder?     )

Eure leicht abtrünnige Marion mit schmolendem Anhang


----------



## galli (3. Juli 2001)

> _Marion schrieb:_
> * (Denn wie war das? Erst  beim dritten Mal gibt es den Clubverweis, oder?     )
> *



Ich denke da müssen wir uns langsam Massnahmen überlegen, bevor derartiges Verhalten  einreisst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tststs...

seeya
galli


----------



## nepomuk (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen! Ich würde mich gerne der, wie man raushören kann, netten Gruppe anschließen. Vorrausgesetzt ich bin am Sonntag wieder fit. Habe auf der Gans (Kuhberg/Bad Kreuznach) letzens ein dreifaches Salto hingelegt und möchte wissen wer mich überbieten kann Lg..Nepo


----------



## caress (24. Mai 2006)

nepomuk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen! Ich würde mich gerne der, wie man raushören kann, netten Gruppe anschließen. Vorrausgesetzt ich bin am Sonntag wieder fit. Habe auf der Gans (Kuhberg/Bad Kreuznach) letzens ein dreifaches Salto hingelegt und möchte wissen wer mich überbieten kann Lg..Nepo



der beitrag ist von 2001 
aber wenn du lust hast, morgen fahren wir ne kleinere tour.
14.00 trefpunkt kreisverwaltung, eher jüngeres, bergab orientiertes starterfeld das eher langsam unterwegs ist.
alos unstressig... steht auch bei den last minute bike touren noch ma mit mehr details

gruß
nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

